
Ask HN: Resources to learn “modern” Python? - chwolfe
Python was the first programming language I experimented with back in the late 90s. While most of my professional career has been in the C# &#x2F; SQL Server space, I have a nostalgic urge to pick Python back up. Any suggestions on where to start?
======
celias
The book Fluent Python is a good book that goes beyond the introduction to
python books
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920032519.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920032519.do)

Here's an interview with the author in 2015
[https://talkpython.fm/episodes/show/24/fluent-
python](https://talkpython.fm/episodes/show/24/fluent-python)

------
anthony_barker
If coming from MS world. VSCode (with python plugins), Anaconda, and beazley
python book or presentation to get started(very condensed).

------
calamas
For practice www.practity.com/343-2/

